# Where can I get a Harlequin Mini Lop



## GEM01 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction.

I am looking to get a Harlequin mini lop doe and looking for someone who breeds them within a 50 mile radius to myself (Bury, Lancashire UK near Manchester).

I won't be able to purchase her until April on wards - just need to sort out housing for her and my other 2 mini lops so they can live together in a larger home 

Can you please either post here or pm their details. I really want a harlequin 

Many Thanks x


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2013)

You thought about looking at rescue? They get harli's in quite often as they are one of the "in" colours at the moment.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Shame you are not nearer march in Cambridgeshire as block fen has lovely bess...harlequin rabbit...adorable..she is very friendlyif you go on rspca pet search and put Chatteris location she will be there


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

My local rescue are over run with rabbits at the moment, they have between 70-80 rabbits there (as of yesterday) the majority being Harlequin's.

They have older ones, younger ones, chubby ones, thinner ones, all-sorts.

They are a little over 50 miles from you, but here's there website. (North Wales - Not far from Chester.)

Capricorn Animal Rescue


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

If you want to go down the rescue route, then the Society for Abandoned Animals has some really gorgeous rabbits at the moment, all neutered & vaccinated & I have seen harlequins. :biggrin:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Lopside said:


> If you want to go down the rescue route, then the Society for Abandoned Animals has some really gorgeous rabbits at the moment, all neutered & vaccinated & I have seen harlequins. :biggrin:


Yes indeed! We have loads of Harlies in at the moment and are based in Manchester.

Charlie and Lola- Harlequin Pair.









Diva (she's a dwarf lop, so slightly bigger than you want but is lovely!)









Houdini's looking for an experienced home:









We've also got a new pair (although I'm aware you mentioned wanting a single), where there is one harli and a REW. They're very gentle girls, if not a bit shy 

I'd also offer you my Flix, but I don't think Gaga would be happy


----------

